# Do mineral blocks help trim beaks?



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

So I've been busy lately and just took the time to cuddle with Shiraarat when I noticed that his beak is a bit too long? He doesn't use the cuttlebone, but he does use his beak to climb his playstand and I know he gnaws on the perches, and I've seen him trying to gnaw on the bricks at times. I've read on here that some birds prefer mineral blocks, and I was wondering if it would help trim his beak while in his cage. All the actions I just mentioned don't happen often, as he spends a LOT of time with family members. Also if anyone could share a picture of a normal cockatiel beak length, that would be great. I'm trying to get a picture of his beak, but he's in fluff mode right now, so it's difficult. I'll add one when possible.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Mineral blocks not only help to keep the beak in trim, they also
provide essential minerals needed to keep your bird healthy....B.J.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to offer both a mineral block and cuttle bone; also, try putting them each in a favorite spot so your bird is more likely to use them. I put the cuttlebone on top of my cage since that's where my two spend most of their time. Here is a picture of a normal tiel beak:










(From The World Bird Sanctuary blog via Google)


----------

